# Bifold doors driving me crazy!



## Gevans17 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anyone know why my bifold closet doors will not stay closed? They will not fold completely flat when closed...drift halfway open everytime. Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks in advance. :furious:


----------



## Jack of most (Jan 21, 2009)

Doors are too big for opening? Needs adjustment?


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Gevans17 said:


> Anyone know why my bifold closet doors will not stay closed? They will not fold completely flat when closed...drift halfway open everytime. Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks in advance. :furious:


Sounds as tho there out of plumb, Are the rollers in god working condition, do they wiggle inside the track? if so its time to replace the rollers which could be purchased at any HD. BOB


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There should be a spring that fits in the track in the middle. This keeps tension to hold the doors closed. And they are adjustable. The screw at the top pin slot will allow movment of the top pin. To adjust the bottom pin, lift the door and move it in ot out on the pin holder. There should be a gap of from 0-1/4" between doors


----------



## miami (Jan 28, 2009)

(I'm assuming you truly mean 'bifold' [i.e., individual two-panel] doors, not an 'accordion'-fold door - I don't know whether the photo is yours - ?)

If so, and if the 'drifting open' problem is caused by the fact that they won't close completely, you may be able to solve both by fixing that. Assuming that they aren't just too wide for the opening, probably the 'fixed' anchor/pivot point for one (or both) of them has come out of its hole, or the pivot flange (the bit in the track into which the pin fits) has moved. Check the top and bottom pivots for both doors - You can adjust the flanges (in which the pins pivot) back and forth in the track, then screw it back down when it's positioned properly.

If the drifting is a separate problem, it could be the wall itself is out of plumb and leaning inward. In that case you will probably have to deal with the springs.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gevans17 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bi fold door wont stay shut*

No, it is not an acordian type door. It has 2 panels which will not stay flat (closed). The doors are probably too small for the opening, as I have a decent gap on both sides. Guess i will check for plumb and replaced the hardware. Thanks


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Gevans17 said:


> No, it is not an acordian type door. It has 2 panels which will not stay flat (closed). The doors are probably too small for the opening, as I have a decent gap on both sides. Guess i will check for plumb and replaced the hardware. Thanks


Are you saying there is a large gap between the doors when they are closed in addition to the gaps you have on either side? Or that the door won't close at all because the doors meet in the middle and seem to wide?

I doubt you need new hardware as the hardware on most bifold doors is already adjustable. Just as Miami suggested. The corners where the doors attach to the frame is where they are adjustable. You can adjust for plumb, you can change the gaps a bit. 

Maybe it will be as simple as using aligners to ensure the doors close. See photo.


Do a google search on _bifold door hardware photo_ . You will see some photos of what we are talking about.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

There should be a spring in the track as mentioned above. That is called a snubber. When you push the doors closed the snubber compresses and keeps tension on them in a position just past center so they don't creep open. A lot like locking your knees when you are standing. Without the spring there is a natural tendency for bi-folds to creep open.


----------



## Gevans17 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Thanks Guys*

I dont think mine has a spring or the hardware pictured above. I really appreciate all of your help. :thumbup:


----------

